# Beans, beans, and more beans



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Its been a good year for beans here....20 quarts of canned green beans, 15 quarts picked and canned by the neighbors, numerous meals of green beans and new potatoes, and bushels and bushels of pintos.

Why grow pintos when you can buy them dried? TASTE. From the garden they taste so much better, cook in about 1/2 the time, and have less side effects (if you know what I mean, LOL) than anything from the stores. We freeze them in individual serving size....about 35 quart bags so far.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Now dat is a whole lotta beans!

Lark, have you tried pickling any of the green beans? In the past we pickled 10 to 12 quarts of cukes. Now we only pickle green beans. All of the family seems to prefer them to standard pickles. Especially in Bloody Mary's.

We use wide mouth quart jars, and save the long, straight green beans that are about that length. Our favorite way is with garlic, red (ripe) sliced Jalapeno, lot of dill, and white vinegar.

Even the grandkids mow through them like high speed riding mower. I like them as is, but 5 or 6 in a Bloody is just Yum. I toss in a little of the pickling juice into the Bloody as well.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Looks like your set for a while.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Dick Hanks said:


> ....Lark, have you tried pickling any of the green beans? ....


Interesting idea, very interesting. Never tried that...but love bloody Mary's.

I'm normally through with green beans for the year after this point...but may have to reconsider to try out that idea. Interesting.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Can you freeze them as is?


----------



## Reality Czech (Jul 17, 2004)

Green beans with new potatoes are so good I can make a meal off them.

And yep, fresh pintos are 10x better than dried.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

fishingtwo said:


> Can you freeze them as is?


That's how we do the pintos....shell them and freeze them in a suitable sized bag....when ready to eat them this winter just put them in a pot...absolutely the best beans you've ever tasted.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Reality Czech said:


> Green beans with new potatoes are so good I can make a meal off them.
> 
> And yep, fresh pintos are 10x better than dried.


Yep, couldn't agree more...have had several meals just like that so far this season....never get tired of them.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Reality Czech said:


> Green beans with new potatoes are so good I can make a meal off them.
> 
> And yep, fresh pintos are 10x better than dried.


Me too and have done it couple times already this year.We grow the Romano Italian green beans because they are my wife's favorite.They're the flat green beans that can get very big and are stringless.I don't let them get big unless I miss them while picking,and that happens a lot,but they're still just as good as young ones.It's been a banner year here too for beans.Wife has canned 20 qts. and still have 1/2 bushel picked and my sissy-in-law picked a bushel.Squash has gone nuts too.


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Looks/ sounds great! Due to late start this spring, ours have just started producing (and here come the stink bugs!). Never had any luck taking pintos all the way to dry shellers but think will try again. Or let them get to "leather britches" stage, shell and freeze.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Lark... Here are 2 jars of pickled green beans canned in 2015. These 2 were done with Anaheim Peppers, which are milder than Jalapenos. I canned more jars with Jalapenos, but those have all been eaten!

The jars are very colorful when you use ripe peppers. There is a lot more dill on the back side of the jars where you can't see it in the picture.:ac550:

My beans are just beginning to sprout. I need to get my dill planted now.


----------

